# Why aren't there sticks of DDR5 RAM?



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

You know how graphics cards have GDDR5 or DDR5 RAM? How come they don't have sticks of DDR5 to stick into our memory channels? Any explanation???


----------



## loony

GDDR and DDR are different http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/168. It's like trying to stick a gorilla into a kangaroo pouch it just isn't happening.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I know the G stands for graphics but if they can make it for graphics cards why not for DDR* RAM?


----------



## Nautilus

It wouldn't change much of a thing if they bring DDR5 to motherboards because system benefits lower timings more than high clock frequency. DDR5 has really ridiculous timings today. For instance here's my 5870's memory timings for you:










It is not comparable to DDR3. Maybe in future, as they manufacture nodes gets smaller, engineers can make DDR5 intended to use in system with lower timings. *Gaming and general usage-wise* DDR5 brings no benefit unless that happens.


----------



## CDub07

Would u pay $300-400 for 2GBs of ram? There tech is here but consumers aren't willing to the extra premium that is got to come with it.


----------



## Blameless

Easy, because DDR5 doesn't exist yet, and won't for quite some time. DDR4 is just barely on the horizon.

GDDR5 is a derivative of DDR3.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

as well as what is above, there is not yet any chipset that would support it. you couldn't use it in x58 or P55 or any of the current chipsets


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
as well as what is above, there is not yet any chipset that would support it. you couldn't use it in x58 or P55 or any of the current chipsets

Chipset is irrelevant for CPUs with an IMC.

It's the CPUs that wouldn't support it, current chipsets have nothing to do with memory.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blameless* 
Chipset is irrelevant for CPUs with an IMC.

It's the CPUs that wouldn't support it, current chipsets have nothing to do with memory.

Same thing, chipsets and CPUs are paired well enough that one implies the other now.


----------



## Blostorm

Because DDR4 is not out yet..Doh!

DDR5 timings are terrible for now. That's why.

DDR3 speed and timings > DDR5 speed and timings.

GPUs are different.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Same thing, chipsets and CPUs are paired well enough that one implies the other now.

There are seven LGA-1156 chipsets and three LGA-1366 chipsets.


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loony* 
GDDR and DDR are different http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/168. It's like trying to stick a gorilla into a kangaroo pouch it just isn't happening.

hahahahahaha

The gorilla avatar just makes it even better


----------



## Aaroman

GDDR isn't the same as DDR


----------



## ShortySmalls

they had GDDR4 on ati like 3-4 years ago, and that has yet to come out in DDR4, so you got a long time to go bud, if it ever comes out at all, but it will not be the same as its competly different.


----------



## Jackeduphard

Why arnt we all driving flying cars..... answer me that!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard* 
Why arnt we all driving flying cars..... answer me that!

Most people are lucky not to crash their 2d vehicles...The thought of the average American driver trying to operate a vehicle in 3 dimensions is downright frightening.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls* 
they had GDDR4 on ati like 3-4 years ago, and that has yet to come out in DDR4, so you got a long time to go bud, if it ever comes out at all, but it will not be the same as its competly different.

GDDR4 is based on DDR2.

DDR3 is newer technology.

Edit: Correction, GDDR4 was the first GDDR based on DDR3, and they were first released about the same time.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard;11165485*
> Why arnt we all driving flying cars..... answer me that!


EM one answer is: we wouldn't be "driving" we'd be "piloting" the flying cars... that's why... and a flying car would be a plane..


----------



## BSOD666

DDR4 RAM will be released sometime in 2012, will expect to hit 5% market share in 2013 and 50% market share in 2015.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR4

My point: I believe we will be looking at around the 2020's for DDR5 SDRAM.


----------



## homestyle

I think the OP is looking for a technical answer that sadly, most people (including me and everyone who posted already) can't answer.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BSOD666*
> 
> DDR4 RAM will be released sometime in 2012, will expect to hit 5% market share in 2013 and 50% market share in 2015.
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR4
> My point: I believe we will be looking at around the 2020's for DDR5 SDRAM.


Seriously, I highly doubt that.


----------



## R4Z0R

GDDR5 also runs HOT. Thats why they have those ramsinks for vid cards, and yet you dont see massive heatsinks on ram stick.


----------



## BSOD666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Seriously, I highly doubt that.


Doubt what?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> Would u pay $300-400 for 2GBs of ram? There tech is here but consumers aren't willing to the extra premium that is got to come with it.


it wouldnt be the first ive paid that much for 2gb of ram. im sure most people remember how much rd ram was back in the day.


----------



## SmokeyMcPhattey

I remember paying $200 to double my Amiga 1200's ram via PCMCIA. /sniff


----------



## MasterGamma12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeyMcPhattey*
> 
> I remember paying $200 to double my Amiga 1200's ram via PCMCIA. /sniff


Damn Necro!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcPhattey

...taking the total to ...wait for it... 4 MB!!


----------



## fateswarm

edit: do'h.. fell for the necro


----------

